
Working around iOS' “Location Services” permissions - Rjevski
https://rjevski.io/working-around-ios-location-services-permissions
======
jerrre
If less-optimal temporal or spatial accuracy is enough, GEO IP stuff needs
even less permissions

~~~
Rjevski
Good point, although GeoIP only works for home broadband really (and even
then, only up to the nearest block or so); on mobile networks you only ever
get to see the GGSN's IP no matter where you physically are (the idea that
each tower has its own IP seems like a myth to me, never seen that actually
happening for real), so you're missing out tons of info.

On the other hand device-based location (like the one that gets attached to
photos) is often accurate enough to tell two flats apart so you can even tell
very close users apart.

